# Homebrew Supply Store



## ArnoH

Hello,
Does anyone know where there is a good homebrew supply store near Wiesbaden/Frankfurt?

Thanks,

Arno


----------



## James3214

There is this place in Nordend part of Frankfurt...not far from me. Website only in German though.
braustil


----------



## ArnoH

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous

I'm pretty sure you'd have to pass the test to obtain your home brewing license before they'd sell you any home brewing supplies.

</sarcasm>


----------



## James3214

Yes, and we would have to personally test to see if you are worth your licence.
</humour>


----------

